# kittens abandoned



## aan110 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello.
Found 4 kittens in a box in street in cold...take them home and feed them and put them on backyard..1 hour later mom came and took one of them..3 days later ..nothing..
They are 2 weeks old

1-What can i do to bring cat mom back to take her kittens with her

2-If she did't come back , what should i do to raise them independent ..survive without my help.
I mean i just can't keep them..I'm a traveller and can't stay home for long and i'm alone
I don't want them to starve after i'm gone and i don't want to ditch them now

What should i do
plz help
Thank you


----------



## aan110 (Apr 6, 2020)

Another thing...
they don't poop! just pee..i'm helping them but they just dont
2 day now..

And should i feed them in the middle of the night?
I feed them 3-4 hour apart..can i sleep 7-8 H ?
Thank you


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

First you need to figure out how old they are. Then you'll know how often they need to be fed. Rule of thumb: if they're X weeks old, they'll need to be fed every X hours, including during the night.

If they're very young and have only been getting their mother's milk, she will have been stimulating them to pee and eventually poo.

Can you find a friend or neighbor to care for them while you're away? Is there a shelter in your area? They may not be accepting animals, but they might recommend someone who will foster them temporarily.

Here's a graphic my local shelter just posted on Facebook.


----------



## aan110 (Apr 6, 2020)

hallelujah.found an experienced and very kind lady ..she agreed to adopt them ..god bless her and all of you..
Be safe
Thank you all


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Whew! You are fortunate. Well, The Kittens are fortunate.  Glad the answer manifested.


----------

